
Zero Rating: What It Is and Why You Should Care - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/02/zero-rating-what-it-is-why-you-should-care
======
iokevins
From the article: "In a nutshell, zero-rating plans exempt particular data
from counting against a user's data cap, or from accruing any excess usage
charges.

The most dangerous of these plans, such as the AT&T and Verizon offerings,
only offer their users zero-rated data from content providers who pay the
carriers money to do so.

Such “pay for play” arrangements favor big content providers who can afford to
pay for access to users' eyeballs, and marginalize those who can't, such as
nonprofits, startups, and fellow users."

